# West Michigan headlines today



## CJ-7 (Nov 19, 2012)

PARMA TOWNSHIP — Jackson County authorities say a man was killed while making a wood delivery with his dump truck.

The accident happened Tuesday afternoon in Parma Township, west of Jackson.

Undersheriff Chris Kuhl tells WILX-TV that that 36-year-old Jeff Teague of Parma Township was delivering wood to a home when his Ford truck had a mechanical problem.

Kuhl says the truck's dump box became stuck in the upright position. The undersheriff says it appears that Teague went under the truck to fix it when it collapsed, crushing him between the frame and the bed.

Mlive.com says Teague operated Forever Green Tree Solutions, a tree removal company.

And another news story this AM:

Authorities say a 54-year-old man has died after falling about 18 to 20 feet from a ladder while trimming trees in southwestern Michigan.

MLive.com reports the man fell while trimming branches Sunday at Wentzel's Greenhouse in Kalamazoo County's Texas Township, located near Kalamazoo. Investigators say he lost his balance and fell onto a pile of previously cut wood. The sheriff's department says he died at the scene.

The name of the man, who was from Mattawan, wasn't immediately released


----------

